# making connections



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

hey guys, i discovered something yesterday. i went for a walk with my dog, and i sat out in front of a big pond that's down my street. i tried to consiously meditate or something, and it worked...to an extent.

this is what you do. (it works best outside, at a temperature you are comforatble at, with either a sleeveless shirt, or no shirt at all)

sit down, clear your mind, take deep breaths, and streach your legs out in front of you.

now, hold out your right arm (it really doesn't matter which arm goes first) and streach it out as far to your right as possible. look at where your arm connects to your shoulder, and and try, not hard, otherwise it won't work (try to do all this as causually as possible), to make the mental connection that your arm is attached to your body (YOUR body), and then look at your finger tips for a good 10-20 seconds, and keeping your hand in sight, look at were your fingers are pointing, and try to make the mental connection that were your fingers are pointing is a real place. a place where you really are, a place that really exsists. put your arm down. do the same with your other arm.

do this a few times with each arm, and once you feel comforatble with it, put one arm out in front of you, an concentrate on reality. do the same with your other arm.

streach yourself out, and stay still. chant...i use a chant that goes like this:

Ki-hay mato 
lenio lenio 
mah ho tay

hia-no 
hia-no 
hai-no

Ki-hay mato
lenio lenio 
mah ho tay

hia-no 
hia-no
hia-no

we are one with the infinate sun
forever 
and ever 
and ever

we are one with the infinate sun
forever 
and ever 
and ever

(repeat)

THINK OF NOTHING ELSE. i walked around when i was chanting, just trying to make the clearest connections as possible.

good luck!

shani


----------



## DM (Aug 12, 2004)

I imagined what you were doing and although funny this ritual makes sense to me. However, it is a bit too New Age for me (especially your words about the sun - hell, like grabbing a tree :wink: )

But...

By focusing on your body you get grounded; ie you become rationally aware of your body parts.

In addition (causally):

by chanting and don't giving a sh** about what others think about your actions you are a) focusing outwards b) chanting away your fears and c) simply being the one you are (although others think you are a lunatic)

Might work...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Aww... Des. That was so MEAN.

Aww...


----------

